# Smoking Pipe Challenge Voting - Open to Everyone!



## Barb (Mar 22, 2021)

*Everybody can vote in this challenge! Don't have to be an entrant, or even a turner. If you have looked at these pictures, please vote!*

If it ain't broke don't fix it right? I'm totally copying Tim's format. Voting will be open for one week. I've included only one picture from each entry. By everyone's name I'll include the page on which their entry appears in the challenge thread. https://woodbarter.com/threads/smoking-pipe-challenge.44824/

@Lou Currier pg 10




@ripjack13 pg 11




@Don Ratcliff pg 13




@Barb pg 9




@Mike Hill pg 21




@Steve in VA pg 23




@Lou Currier #2 pg 18




@ripjack13 #2 pg 22

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh snap! The race is on!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2021)

Great contest, thanks for doing it Barb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks @Barb ...looks like Mikey will be calling the next shot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 22, 2021)

@ripjack13 
1. Hilarious
2. Really good craftmanship
3. Outside the box 

LOVE IT!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 22, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Thanks @Barb ...looks like Mikey will be calling the next shot


Looks like it but with out of this world marketing, someone else could take the lead. It's only been open for 1 day. :) What are you offering Lou? Some people may be open to bribes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 22, 2021)

^Lou all you have to do to figure that out is search the for sale ads to find out what she is into, of course there are the enablers and the usual suspects such as @Nature Man and who else @Eric Rorabaugh .......don’t forget they get scouting percentage of the pie bribe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 22, 2021)

Barb, good idea allowing two votes. Hard to pick one, and should make results more interesting!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> ^Lou all you have to do to figure that out is search the for sale adds to find out what she is into, of course there are the enablers and the usual suspects such as @Nature Man and who else @Eric Rorabaugh .......don’t forget they get scouting percentage of the pie bribe


Think 20% or so. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2021)

Barb said:


> Looks like it but with out of this world marketing, someone else could take the lead. It's only been open for 1 day. :) What are you offering Lou? Some people may be open to bribes.


I have burl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2021)

Come on guys, my can pipe is awesome.
Lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 22, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Come on guys, my can pipe is awesome.
> Lol




Lobbying for votes _*without the promises of bribes*_ is Illegal!

Now if you were to offer up jars of fresh maple syrup to those willing to change their votes, you have my address.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Come on guys, my can pipe is awesome.
> Lol


I agree with you


----------



## Barb (Mar 22, 2021)

Btw, the bribe comment wasn't aimed at me. I have to curtail buying or trading any wood, unless of course it's absolutely spectacular, because I'll probably be moving to the lower 48 next year. I need to concentrate on using up the hoard that I have. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

I live in Hawaii and can get excellent room rates and free luau shows. If I were to win I gotta say my motivation level to get those discounts down to about nothing would be purdy high... just say'n...

:sun::beach:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

Barb said:


> Btw, the bribe comment wasn't aimed at me. I have to curtail buying or trading any wood, unless of course it's absolutely spectacular, because I'll probably be moving to the lower 48 next year. I need to concentrate on using up the hoard that I have. :)


Oh @Barb You silly silly lady. I have a playbook for moving to the mainland I'll be happy to send you for your vote and some of that "hoard" of wood. Page 22 of the book details out how you're supposed to leave all your wood with someone when you get to the mainland, why wait I say send it to me now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Mar 23, 2021)

I think steve should provide a better picture of his pipe. It is hard to see the details

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 23, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I live in Hawaii and can get excellent room rates and free luau shows. If I were to win I gotta say my motivation level to get those discounts down to about nothing would be purdy high... just say'n...
> 
> :sun::beach:


If I win I'll make sure everyone that votes for me will get leighed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Barb (Mar 23, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I live in Hawaii and can get excellent room rates and free luau shows. If I were to win I gotta say my motivation level to get those discounts down to about nothing would be purdy high... just say'n...
> 
> :sun::beach:


The excellent room rates are tempting but the free luau show I can pass on. Oh wait, I’m supposed to be saving money!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gonzalodqa said:


> I think steve should provide a better picture of his pipe. It is hard to see the details


- @Steve in VA . People would appreciate your work more if you can get a “more close up” of your beautiful pipe.


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 23, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If I win I'll make sure everyone that votes for me will get leighed.


You mean we would get “leighed” to rest you stoopid Islander

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm breaking my self-imposed reticence! I'm bellying up to the bar and throwing down the gauntlet! wait......where is my gauntlet........where?......wait.......what is a gauntlet and do I have one? My bad! Iff'n I do win, I will personally make sure all your canoe trips are not accompanied by banjar music! Fried chicken and turnip greens on every plate - well except for those Texans - then chicken fried steak and biscuits! I know this leaves out woodtickgreg - I'll smoke something up good and beefy in the smoker for him!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Barb (Mar 29, 2021)

Congrats to @Mike Hill for winning this latest challenge by creating an exceptionally carved pipe! And thank you to everyone else who participated in one way or another. It is now up to the reigning champion to come up with the details of the next challenge. I’m sure it will be a fun one. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 29, 2021)

Congrats Mike,that is a fantastic pipe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2021)

Wondered what was going on. See I missed the vote. I like Mike's candle holder, but Lou's first is tradition and user friendly. His other is Hobbit like and could be user liked. Don's nut-sac pipe, just couldn't see that going to use...Rip's looks heavy, more than my teeth or gums to carrier. Barb, looks user friendly, great thread, hope to finish mine up by next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 29, 2021)

Way to go @Mike Hill for a wicked, meticulous carved pipe! Now, go smoke something good for all of us to celebrate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2021)

Congratulations @Mike Hill ! Great job everyone who participated, some excellent work here!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 29, 2021)

Congrats Mike and great job by all with another fantastic turning challenge!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2021)

Congratulations Mike!! 
Nice jobs on all of them really. Glad I was a part of this one. Can't wait to see what lil mike has up his sleeve for his challenge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 29, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Congratulations Mike!!
> Nice jobs on all of them really. Glad I was a part of this one. Can't wait to see what lil mike has up his sleeve for his challenge.


Knowing Mike, scares me a little also...…..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Knowing Mike, scares me a little also...…..


I know! Right! When he lays out the next challenge we are probably gonna hafta use wikipedia and the dictionary to figger it out!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2021)

Brain in gear

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2021)

Congratulations @Mike Hill that was a great pipe

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 29, 2021)

Congratulations Mike, a great pipe and well deserved victory.

Eagerly awaiting the announcement of the next challenge!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joshm28 (Apr 6, 2021)

The can pipe made me laugh. I remember back in college.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2021)

Joshm28 said:


> The can pipe made me laugh. I remember back in college.....



Ah yes...the good ol days....


----------

